# [solved] ssh over the net

## The Doctor

I hope this is in the right place.

I have my personal computer at location A. A while back I set up a laptop with Sabayon (I know, I know) at location B. Computer at B no longer works properly and I can't go to B to fix it.

I would like to use ssh to log in and fix it remotely. How can I do this?

I know that "ssh user@ip" works for my local machine, how do I adjust this for one over the net?

----------

## mikegpitt

If machine B is:

1) Accessible on the internet

2) You know its IP address

3) Isn't behind a firewall that would block port 22

4) Has sshd running

5) You have an account on the machine

You can ssh to it like normal, `ssh username@machine-B-IP-address`.

----------

## The Doctor

Thanks for the reply. I guess my question is that there is a router between A and B. so if the internet ip of the router is xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx and the box is on 192.168.0.y, how does this change the machine B ip address?

----------

## gentoo_ram

Then you'll have to configure the router/firewall in the middle to forward a TCP port to machine B port 22.

----------

## The Doctor

Ok, Thanks for the help.

----------

